# Family, Football, Cigars, and a Campfire.



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Went out to shoot sporting clays in the morning with my Dad. Shot 42/50 the first round. 44/50 the second.

Came home, ate a HUGE Thanksgiving dinner (Turkey, stuffing, green beans, pumpkin pie). 

Watched the Packer game around a bon fire, outside with a TV & HD antenna. 

Puffed on my first Casa Magna Oscuro. Can it get any better?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Sounds like an awesome day.


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

could have been better if the Packers lost!!!

j/k 

But serious they need to start losing lol


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

That's an awesome setup! That game had me a little nervous at the end there...

Where abouts in Milwaukee are you?


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

mpls said:


> That's an awesome setup! That game had me a little nervous at the end there...
> 
> Where abouts in Milwaukee are you?


South side of the county. Not in the city.


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice, I lived in the North Shore area until I moved to MN for the wife. I may have moved, but I'll always be a WI sports fan...


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Looks like a great day!


----------



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

Looks like a great smoke! Nice tv setup!


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

Nice setup there! Looked and sounded like a perfect day. Glad the pack won that one; they deserved it after the debacle last week.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

SilverStreak said:


> Nice setup there! Looked and sounded like a perfect day. Glad the pack won that one; they deserved it after the debacle last week.


I am NOT a Green Bay fan, but I have to agree with that! Looks like a great time, Justin! How was that Casa Magna?


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> I am NOT a Green Bay fan, but I have to agree with that! Looks like a great time, Justin! How was that Casa Magna?


I was actually really surprised. It lasted easily over two hours. Burn, construction, and draw were perfect throughout. Ash didn't stay on long, it wasn't a problem.

The flavor was hard to describe...it wasn't extremely complex, but it wasn't boring either. It was extremely smooth. It wasn't very strong, but I did get a buzz by the end. I'd definitely smoke it again. You should try it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> Can it get any better?


Bigger TV and a Packer loss...


----------



## SilverStreak (May 7, 2012)

David_ESM said:


> Bigger TV and a Packer loss...


And then there's that too :wink:


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Bigger TV and a Packer loss...


And a federal mandate to remove all hot-air blowers from every restroom in America?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Pianoman178 said:


> And a federal mandate to remove all hot-air blowers from every restroom in America?


Just like with cigars, you might drive me out, but you can't stop me!


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Just like with cigars, you might drive me out, but you can't stop me!


Ha...whatever you say, buttdryer!


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

lol

glad to see you enjoyed yourself man!!!


BTW BEARS!!!!


----------

